# New species of dragon from Queensland



## saratoga (Nov 26, 2012)

New lizard species confirmed in outback Qld - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Umbral (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow they are still finding and describing 20-50 new species a year!
its nice to know we haven't seen all the world has to offer yet.


----------



## AUSGEX (Nov 26, 2012)

They are a nice looking little dragon that's for sure


----------



## JrFear (Nov 26, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Wow they are still finding and describing 20-50 new species a year!
> its nice to know we haven't seen all the world has to offer yet.




i found that abit unbelievable but i wouldnt know hahaa


----------



## saintanger (Nov 26, 2012)

there are so many more reptiles to discover. and this one is a really nice one.


----------



## eipper (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the twenty odd new species per year in Australia's herpetofauna will run for another 10 years yet if not longer


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 26, 2012)

I really like the colours.. very nice


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 1, 2012)

Is the key identifying feature that it is sitting on Amelia Emmot??


----------

